# Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht



## Fragezeichen (9. August 2017)

Moin!

Ich würde gerne mal ausprobieren ob mir Fliegenbinden Spaß macht und ob ich geschickt/geduldig genug dafür bin ohne direkt viel Geld zu investieren und hoffe, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann.

Ich dachte an Minisets mit Material für jeweils 2 Fliegen, falls ichs beim ersten Versuch hoffnungslos zerstöre. Also komplett was man braucht (Haken, Federn, Garn, dieses Zeug zum Körper machen und alles was mir nicht einfällt weil ich keine Ahnung habe) abgesehen von Werkzeugen. Sekundenkleber/Epoxy hab ich rumliegen und als Bindestock werde ich eine Arterienklemme missbrauchen. Ich bezahle natürlich dafür.

Gedacht hatte ich an Sets für:

- Maifliege
- irgendein Käfer?
- Wooly Bugger
- Jigfliege
- kleiner fischartiger Streamer

in natürlichen Farben und nicht zu winzig, ich habe nämlich keine Fliegenrute. Das Ganze käme an die ultraleichte Spinnrute mit Pilotkugel oder Sbiro oder Glasgewicht oder Bleischrot oder Wasserkugel...irgendwie sowas.

Gedacht ist das für die (Untere) Sieg in NRW (https://www.fischschutzverein-siegburg.de/ gibts Gewässerbeschreibung/Bilder/Streckenkarte), falls hier die Insekten tendenziell andere Farben haben als in z.B. Bayern oder ihr das Gewässer/die Strecke sogar kennt. Zielfische: *Döbel*, Barsch, evt. Barbe, Forelle und was sich halt sonst erbarmt.

Bei der Materialauswahl verlasse ich mich da komplett auf euch, ihr werdet Wissen was wie zu kombinieren ist. Anleitungen/Youtube Videos kann ich sicher selber finden, wenn ihr mir zu einem Set den Namen des Musters gebt oder ein Stichwort zur Suche.

Wenn jemand bereit dazu wäre eines oder mehrere dieser Sets (gerne auch andere Muster, wenn ihr meint meine Auswahl ist schlecht...ihr habt da die Erfahrung) für einen fairen Preis in einen Briefumschlag zu stopfen und an mich zu schicken antwortet doch bitte hier oder schreibt mir eine Nachricht.

MFG
Das Fragezeichen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Servus,

Sorry daß ich deine Hoffnungen da so derb zerstören muss, aber das wird nix. Ohne Bindestock kann das nicht funktionieren !

Fliegenbinden ist prinzipiell nicht schwer, es braucht auch keinen Kurs um es zu lernen wie oft behauptet wird. Aber die Fliege, egal welche, muss fest eingespannt sein. Man *muss* mit beiden Händen völlig frei von oben, unten, hinten und vorn agieren können. Du kannst deine Arterienklemme niemals so befestigen, das dies gewährleistet ist.
Anfängerbindestöcke gäbe es fürn Appel und ein Ei im Netz, aber ich mach dir nen andern Vorschlag:
Erkundige dich im Verein, Angelgeschäft etc. nach jemandem, der bindet. Dort schaust du dir das an und entscheidest ob es ggf. was für dich wäre.

btw. man fängt immer mit etwas an, das groß ist und absaufen darf/soll. Also Streamer, große Nymphe etc. Trockenfliegen binden ist, genau wie das fischen damit, eher die Endstufe der Geschichte.

Das ist nicht böse gemeint, es wäre easy einfach was in nen Umschlag zu stecken und dir zu schicken, aber das würde nix werden.


----------



## knutwuchtig (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

amazon bietet ein günstiges set incl bindestock an. ich hab  m ir ein ähnliches gekauft um drillinge mit federn und flashabou auszurüsten  und propeller jigs mit federn und glitzermaterial  zu versehen. du siehst, man kann das material nicht nur fürs fliegenbinden gebrauchen .  https://www.amazon.de/Fliegenbindeset-Bindematerial-Bindewerkzeug-Fliegenfischer-Fliegenbindestock/dp/B01CRDLOLQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8


----------



## Fragezeichen (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Ich habe solche Sets selber schon gesucht, aber finde 30€ (nach oben quasi offen) zum Ausprobieren schon etwas happig, dann eher wie vorgeschlagen bei jemand aus der Umgebung.
Aber ausgeschlossen ist es nicht. 

Das dass ohne Bindestock so schwer/unmöglich ist hab ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht, habe mir vorher ein paar Videos angesehen. Klar umständlich und dauert vermutlich deutlich länger, aber sah schon machbar aus.

Dachte ich komme mit einem einstelligen Betrag für ein paar Fliegen zum rumprobieren aus auf diesem Weg.


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Hanjupp hat Dir eigentlich schon den besten Tipp gegeben. Suche Dir einen Binder, der es Dir zeigt und Dich mal ein einfaches Muster binden läßt. 
Die meisten Binder, die ich kenne, geben Ihr Wissen bereitwillig für ein Bierchen weiter.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Hallo,

wie schon erwähnt wurde, geht da ohne Bindestock nichts.
Wenn Du nicht viel investieren willst, kauf Dir ein paar Fliegen, am besten Nymphen, sind auch für einen Anfänger leichter zu händeln.
Der Fliegenfischer, der seinen Fliegen selber bindet spart eigentlich nichts dabei. Der Vorteil sind die eigenen Kreationen etc.
Eine mittelgute Grundausstattung für das Fliegenbinden beginnt etwa bei 1000.- Euro.

Peti Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Habe vor mehr als 50 Jahren mal meinem Vater seinen Rasierpinsel als Testmaterial missbraucht.Gebunden auf gebogener Sicherheitsnadel.Einen Aitel gefangen.Danach eine Watschn vom Aufseher, und abends eine vom
Vater.Deswegen kaufe ich mir meine Fliegen.
Federn,alte Pelzmäntel ec.sind günstig.
Grüße Ronni


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Eine mittelgute Grundausstattung für das Fliegenbinden beginnt etwa bei 1000.- Euro.
> 
> Peti Heil
> 
> Lajos



Nanana, da kannste locker eine Null streichen |rolleyes.
"Fragezeichen" will es mal ausprobieren, Reisebindestöcke zum festschrauben am Tisch gibts für 20 Euro, Minisets mit ein bissel Tinsel, Flash, Dubbingsträngen, Garn usw. kosten auch nicht die Welt. 
Ersatzmaterialien wie Orangenetze, Zwiebelsäcke,selbst gesuchte Federn, Haare usw. gibts umsonst/beim Jäger/ Bauern etc.  Selbst Hundehaar hab ich schon ausprobiert, der Fantasie sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt .
Das einzige was heutzutage wirklich teuer ist, sind Trockenfliegenbälge, Haken und gutes Werkzeug.

Auch richtig ist allerdings, daß man nichts spart. Ist einfach ein zusätzliches Hobby, welches einen etwas unabhängiger macht.


----------



## Fyrdraca (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Moin!

Warum kaufst du dir nicht ein paar Fliegen? für 10€ kriegst du schon 6-10 Stück!

Gruß

Fyrdraca


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

ganz zuschweigen





Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nanana, da kannste locker eine Null streichen |rolleyes.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Hering 58 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Was währe den ein guter Binde stock für ein Anfänger?Der auch bezahl bar ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Was währe den ein guter Binde stock für ein Anfänger?Der auch bezahl bar ist.



Hallo,

schau mal im Gerlinger Katalog (ist auch online) auf Seite 716  da ist einer mit Bodenplatte (ist ganz praktisch) für 54,90 Euro drin.
ich kenne ihn zwar nicht (den Bindestock) aber der Gerlinger hat eigentlich keinen Schrott.
Aber wie bei fast allen Hobbys ist es halt beim Fliegenbinden auch so: "ein Wunsch, ist er erfüllt, kriegt augenblicklich Junge" Ist von Wilhelm Busch, nicht von mir.
Auf der Seite 716 und auch 717 hast Du auch Werkzeuge und Werkzeugsets.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hering 58 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Danke, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Ich will nun keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen Lajos, zumal wir hier sowieso schon deutlich off Topic sind.

Das wäre nun etwas, das ich innerhalb von 2 min im Netz gefunden habe http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenbinden/starter-sets/veniard-premium-fly-tying-kit-fliegenbinde-set.
Gar nicht so schlecht fürn Anfang finde ich. Zumal adh sicher kein Billiganbieter ist und Veniard, woher der Kram stammt schon gar nicht.
Das für so nen Preis kein Metz Balg dabei ist versteht sich wohl von selbst. Ob man den unbedingt braucht ist wieder eine andere Frage. Wenn man unbedingt Trockene binden mag, kann man im Jahr 2017 auch schon 10er Packs Einzelhecheln für ca. 10 Eu kaufen. Eine reicht für ca. 5-8 Fliegen. Oder CDC nehmen was die Sache nochmal deutlich günstiger macht.

Das es nach oben keine Grenze gibt, da sind wir uns einig.
Und nochmal, kaufen ist für einen Otto Normalfliegenfischer billiger. Man sollte dann aber auch damit klar kommen, das ein großer Anteil der käuflich erhaltbaren Fliegen aus dubiosen Quellen stammen kann (Kinderarbeit etc.).

@Hering 58:
    es gibt soviel am Markt... ich will da nix empfehlen weil das immer wie Schleichwerbung aussieht, wovon es hier echt schon genug gibt. Wenn dich das Binden ernsthaft interresiert, dann würd ich danach schauen das der Bindestock schwenkbar ist, einen soliden, schweren Sockel hat und für deine bevorzugte Hakengrösse passt.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

@ Hanjupp ich habe an sowas gedacht?
http://www.fliegen-shop.de/1347_Bin...e__komplett/81bcd3253360ec3cb26fe4af3edb094b/


----------



## Maifliege (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

@Hering 58: der tut es auf jeden Fall, viele viele Jahre. Meine Empfehlung, da schließ ich mich Rolf an...


----------



## Hering 58 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

@ Maifliege anke,dann werde ich den mal Bestellen.#6


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Hering 58:   Ich kenne den Bindestock nicht, aber das liest sich gut, der Shop ist ein guter und der Hersteller ebenfalls. #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Der Danvise war auch mein erster BS und ich habe ihn immer noch. Wenn ich jemandem das Binden zeige, nutzt er diesen. Ein paar Kumpels haben ihn auch und sind damit zufrieden.
Ich würde aber keinen mit Tischklemmen nehmen, sondern mit Bodenplatte, da es damit ergonomischer zu binden geht. Wenn Du einen Maschinenschlosser oder so kennst, kannst Du die Platte evtl. auch günstig machen lassen.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Bei AOS bekommst Du die Klemmenversion aktuell im Angebot für 49,90 € und die Plattenversion für 79,90 € !  
https://www.aos.cc/de/searchajax/result#/?term=danvise%20bindestock


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> @ Maifliege anke,dann werde ich den mal Bestellen.#6



Hallo,

da machst Du auch nichts verkehrt, der hat ein wirklich gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fragezeichen (10. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Naja wenn sich alle so einig sind, dass ohne Bindestock nix geht, dann wird das wohl stimmen. Schade, aber ist immerhin ein Erkenntnisgewinn. Danke


----------



## Lajos1 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Naja wenn sich alle so einig sind, dass ohne Bindestock nix geht, dann wird das wohl stimmen. Schade, aber ist immerhin ein Erkenntnisgewinn. Danke




Hallo,

wie ich, und andere auch, schon schrieben, kauf Dir ein paar Fliegen, am besten Nymphen und wenn Du merkst, dass diese Fangmethode dir zusagt, kannst Du ja dann eventuell richtig einsteigen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hering 58 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Bei AOS bekommst Du die Klemmenversion aktuell im Angebot für 49,90 € und die Plattenversion für 79,90 € !
> https://www.aos.cc/de/searchajax/result#/?term=danvise%20bindestock



Dieser ist mit Platte- und Klemmenversion
http://www.fliegen-shop.de/1347_Bind...fe4af3edb094b/


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Stimmt. War mir nicht aufgefallen und habe ich so noch nie gesehen. Normal immer entweder oder.
Dann viel Spaß damit !

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Uwe_K (14. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Hallo,

diesen DanVise habe ich auch. Ich habe erst mit dem Fliegenbinden angefangen und bin voll zufrieden mit diesem Bindestock. Was ich empfehle ist sich ein Video anzusehen, wie der Bindestock aufgebaut wird. Zumindest bei mir war keine Anleitung dabei und ich hätte nicht so beherzt hingelangt um die Tischklemme abzunehmen, wenn ich es nicht auf Video gesehen hätte (Google: "danvise bindestock - bodenplatte" -> Video).

Grüße Uwe


----------



## Hering 58 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Danke Uwe, super Video #6


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Hallo Hartmut, 
was ist denn nun aus deinem Bindeprojekt geworden ? Hast Du schon ein paar Mucken getüddelt ?
Gruß
Steff


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*



Steff-Peff schrieb:


> Hallo Hartmut,
> was ist denn nun aus deinem Bindeprojekt geworden ? Hast Du schon ein paar Mucken getüddelt ?
> Gruß
> Steff



Moin Steff,
nee ist leider eingeschlafen zu viele andere Sachen in Kopf gehabt
aber ist noch nicht vergessen mal sehen das es nächstes Jahr was wert.


----------



## Steff-Peff (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Schade ! Aber genau genommen startet die Bindesaison gerade.
Gruß
Steff


----------



## putschii (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

Habe auch gerade mit dem Binden begonnen und es macht die kalte Zeit ohne Angeln echt erträglich!


----------



## Steff-Peff (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*

So ist es #6


----------



## Minimax (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Fliegenbinden Testmaterial gesucht*



putschii schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade mit dem Binden begonnen und es macht die kalte Zeit ohne Angeln echt erträglich!



... hab grade heute meinen Bindekram wieder rausgeholt und installiert und die Produktion hochgefahren... jetzt gibt's ersma ne schöne Nymphenkollektion für den Kumpel zu Weihnachten!


----------



## Steff-Peff (11. Oktober 2018)

Hi,
schön, wenn wieder gebunden wird. Vielleicht erscheinen einige Werke dann bei den Boardfliegen. Ich finde es immer klasse, dort Inspirationen fürs eigene Binden zu bekommen.
Ciao
Steff


----------



## kaipiranja (2. Dezember 2018)

Suchst du noch Testmaterial? Ich könnte die was zusammenstellen...


----------



## Wilder Zander (11. Dezember 2018)

Auf die Schnelle sind bei Ebay jede Menge von neu mit und ohne Bodenplatte dreh und kippbar. einer hat das binden aufgeben der hat sogar sein Material dabei


----------

